# U gotta seee this.....



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

This B14 used to make me laugh...it was painted yellow with a huge alum. wing and sum crap wheels....now alll of a sudden he decided to go white (wonder why )

Its def. the first time Ive ever seen a b14 like this:










MOre pics
http://www.three-o-five.com/carlos.html


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That is some crazy body work.

Not my style, but whtever floats your boat.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *That is some crazy body work.
> 
> Not my style, but whtever floats your boat. *


I was at the shop where he got it done and we just came across sum pics of the car in a album as it was getting done...the work to get all done with that front end was ridiculous....

Im not gonna front its def. a show winner with sum interior and the front seems to have a gap of some sort....


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

why anyone would mold a acura front on a nissan, I just dont know...


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *This B14 used to make me laugh...it was painted yellow with a huge alum. wing and sum crap wheels....now alll of a sudden he decided to go white (wonder why )
> 
> Its def. the first time Ive ever seen a b14 like this:
> 
> ...


this pic looks almost like a photochop!!! SHOOT I would've done a skyline or silvia conversion instead, or even a bmw


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

lol damn MP... thats funny! ive seen him at the hangouts on thursday nites but never had my cam to share with everyone here. i was like WTF?!! when i saw it. its SO bizarre! i honestly cant put my feelings into words about this b14frankenstein.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

lol, does this b14 have a b16?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That front end is FUGLY!!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

TERRible


(IMO)


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

um... im sorry thats disgusting.

Whats with all the freakin holes this car has???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
At least the skirts are nice...

Seth


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

why is it in the middle of the road


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Look at the front compared to the back, the lines on the car are all fukd up now. Not to mention all that body work and the best he can do for tail lights are altezzas?


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

thats fugly, another guy trying to make a nissan look like a honda (acura)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I definately don't care for it... but it is... um... different.

Is it just me, or is there something seriously wrong with that shade of white? It looks like a pearl coat thrown over some primer, although I'm sure it's not.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

it looks like he ran it up under the back of a tractor trailer, and it bent the front end down


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

if i was him i woulda done an s15 front conversion w/ a det transplant. 

Ben


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Am I missing something, or are there no lights in it???

And what's with all the wierd shapped holes next to the large main opening in the front bumper???

I'm so confused!?!?!?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i dont know, the B14 is kind of a high, boxey type of car, where the S15 is low and sleek, i dont think the 2 would flow together, things like the skyline, lancer, BMW,accord they would all flow well with the b14, because they all have somewhat of the same body shape. that car looks so bad because the front end is from what looks to be a teg or RSX, im gonna go with teg, but integras are low and sleek, kinda like the S15, so therefore they would be able to swap with each other (dont ask me why a silvia would put a teg front end on, personally i think the silvia front end is among the hottest around, maybe a teg try to impersonate a silvia...)


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

IMO, his next mod should be a stick of dynamite in the gas tank. that would definitely make everything better! when i first looked at it, i got the feeling i'd get if i were to see an old fat lady naked x10! yeah, its that bad.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LMAO!!!!........OMG I knew U guys would like to see this. NOW dont get me worng I didnt my intention were not to have this poor guy flamed too death cuz IMO I do give him props for at least putting in the work and $$$ although he couldve done a much better job  

Now yeah the lights in the fornt are not in yet but I head it is on the road already so Im sure the lights are in by now... 

I just wish I or at least the forums coulda steered this guy in the right direction B4 he went ahead with all this...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that thing is pretty gross looking.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

not my style but if the owner likes than thats fine with me


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

He better hope he does not come across my b14!!

His front end would look better if he would take a baseball bat to it.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

we better hope this guy doesnt see this thread, he might commit suicide or something (if he does, hopefully he drives the car off a bridge) damn, that is mean!


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *i dont know, the B14 is kind of a high, boxey type of car, *


i totally disagree, and i have yet to see a sleek looking b15!


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

um. that has got to be the biggest waste of money I've ever seen in my life. That is just sad.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

what a total waste...i feel sorry for that sentra


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

that poor nissan.... it deserved better.....


----------

